# Old compression deformity



## Rhondarowin  (Dec 16, 2008)

How would you code an 'Old compression deformity of L2' ?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 16, 2008)

What about the V13.5** *series?


----------



## Rhondarowin  (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

